# amplificador a valvulas sencillo



## manu69 (Mar 20, 2011)

hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro. hace poco cayo en mis manos una esquema de amplificador a valvulas y queria compartirla con vosotros para q*UE* me deis vusetra opinion, como mejorarle y si puedo conectar a las salida de la el84 o a la salida del transformador de salida de algun modo un amplificador de unos 50-100w para un subwoofer. el dilema esta en el acoplamiento de impedancias y el ruido q*UE* los transfomadores de salida dan. intento incluir el esquema, pero no puedo, a ver si lo consigo pronto o echadme una mano...
gracias, 
Manu

p.d. a*QU*i esta el enlace para el esquema del ampli
http://www.sendspace.com/file/232o1d


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2011)

manu69 dijo:


> ......el dilema esta en el acoplamiento de impedancias y el ruido q*UE* los transfomadores de salida dan.....



Los transformadores de salida de los valvulares NO agregan ruido, sino "Alinealidades" en mayor o menor grado y de acuerdo a su calidad.

Si lo que estas buscando hacer es un amplificador híbrido (Válvulas-Transistores) en el Foro puedes encontrar alguno que otro esquema


----------



## manu69 (Mar 20, 2011)

gracias por responder, la cuestion no es hacer un hibrido lo que intento es, ya que este ampli da unos 6w por canal, darle un poco de pecho y envolvencia añadiendo un subwoofer, como?,se me ocurre hacer un ampli a transistores para mover un subwoofer pero alimentarle con sonido de el ampli que ya tengo montado de valvulas pero no se como hacerlo........


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2011)

manu69 dijo:


> gracias por responder, la cuestion no es hacer un hibrido lo que intento es, ya que este ampli da unos 6w por canal, darle un poco de pecho y envolvencia añadiendo un subwoofer, como?,*se me ocurre hacer un ampli a transistores* para mover un subwoofer pero *alimentarle con sonido de el ampli que ya tengo montado de valvulas* pero no se como hacerlo........



Lo que estas describiendo es un amplificador híbrido.

Para alimentar (Señal) un amplificador con transistores NO necesitas los 6W de tu amplificador valvular, sino muchísimo menos. Colocando solo la etapa pre-amplificadora ECC82 ya puedes excitar a amplificador.


----------



## manu69 (Mar 20, 2011)

he visto un ampli a transistores de 40w (2n3055) pero claro lo facil es olvidarme de las valvulas y hacerle funcionar independientemente pero el reto esta ahi, en aprovechar el sonido valvula y amplificar eso,el sonido valvula, porcierto, que opinion hay sobre el ampli de valvulas?,,,,,,,

haaaa bien y ahora la cuestion es como hago el acoplamiento de impedancias.........con lo que tengo hecho?..........gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2011)

¿ Y buscaste información dentro del Foro ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/power-hibrido-tubo-mosfet-guitarra-40544/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hibrido-valvulas-transistores-11511/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-audio-hibrido-33992/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/power-hibrido-tubo-mosfet-guitarra-40544/

Y hay mas


----------



## manu69 (Mar 20, 2011)

gracias si he visto por encima pero pondre mas atencion a ver si veo lo ke busco...


----------



## manu69 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hola, me imagino que lo que pretendes es hacer un ampli de unos 50+50w osea 50w por canal,te lo digo porque en el caso de las valvulas por lo que he visto el precio del proyecto cuando subes de esta potencia que digo 50+50 el precio se te dispara un poco ten en cuenta los trafos de salida,valvulas,fuente de alimentacion............yo tengo algunos esquemillas y entre ellos algun hibrido muy interesante para llegar a 100 y creo que hasta 250w por canal pero claro hibrido....(mucho mas economico) un toquecito de sonido valvula pero no todo su encanto; que a mi parecer esta en el conjunto total......

pd- de todos modos fogonazo puso en sudia algun link mas arriba........y por el foro hay esquemas para hincharte.....


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 19, 2012)

Hola.



 


Baja este manual de tubos de RCA.  *RCA RC-25*
Allí está el circuito que he publicado (Pag. 550).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## keko030 (Nov 12, 2012)

hola , yo me quiero armar un fender deluxe 5e3 , y no se las especificaciones de los transformadores , el de poder creo q*UE* es 315v y 3.15 v , no se los amperajes , el equipo tiene dos valvulas 6v6 gt , y no se q*UE* especificaciones tiene el de salida , alguin me puede guiar , gracias


----------

